# Black Flat Coat Retriever-Female-sweet sugar-face starting on her muzzle



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She is at Okefenokee Humane Society Waycross, GA (912) 283-4214....
I know someone will love her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Is there a link to her?

Did you contact the Flat Coat Rescue?
email: [email protected] with all of her info, picture and link.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Which rescue is that? Because we had a male I tried a flat coat rescue for just a while back and they never responded. Actually I've never had a rescue respond about any of our dogs, ha...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

[email protected] -her name is Jackie, she's head of Flat Coat Ret. Rescue and I believe she's in NH.
She has to look at the email first and if she thinks it's a Flat Coat she sends to someone to go look at. 
Here is the link
Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.
When you click on it, click on Regional Rescue coordinators under Jackie Capes, and it will give you the person for the various states.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

What a sweet face...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Karen she does have a link but I'm on my phone. My home Internet is not working so I can't get the link.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a beautiful Flat Coat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful Girl*

https://www.facebook.com/7057627372...1409928780./10152608529138726/?type=3&theater

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11476665-waycross-georgia-flat-coated-retriever-mix

I just emld. Jackie Capes ([email protected])


----------

